# Anyone Know Bout Tropheops sp Aurora



## Peacock88 (Jan 21, 2007)

Im planning on ordering some mbuna ( Ps. saulosi, rusties, undecided) to start stocking my 90 gallon and found this species. I know there's not much info on this fish and wanted to know a few things:

1) How big exactly will these guys get?

2) What color are the females-anything like the males?

3) What kind of aggression do they display

4) Will they get along with these other mbuna I have listed?

5) Can I keep 2 males in a group of 5 or 6, or will the sub-dom male be killed, color-disabled? Haha

Im planning on keeping 5-6 of each species with only one male. This is for aggression issues in the past and hopefully breeding. Just looking for some advice on keeping/breeding these.

Thanks for any and all information!


----------



## Peacock88 (Jan 21, 2007)

Okay... I'm guessing no one has experience with this particular fish.

But how about any of the tropheops species?


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

I know of them, not anything about them. They are really neat little fish, they just havent hit the hobby that heavily yet. I believe Pam Chin has some.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

2nd hand info only, and hopefully someone with 1st hand experience will chime in, but everything I've read about them says:

1 - Tropheops don't get very big - 3" - 4"
2 - Many Tropheops species are on the high end of the agression scale, and can be quite a handful - like requiring the tank to built and stocked around their needs.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Check out the profile:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=938


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

I've never kept that particular species. I've had several species in the past and still keep Red Cheeks and Lilacs

Afishionado, I wholeheartedly agree with #2, but disagree with #1--some get to the 5+" mark pretty easily.

Peacock88, In general with tropheops:
1) see above
2) "females with a light brown color which exhibit faint vertical bars" Konings 4th pg81
3) variable--best to bet high :wink: 
4) with 3 or 4+ females of his species in the tank, the male may just ignore the others, there may be some spats at first between him and the saulosi for territories.
5) probably not--at least, I've never been able to.


----------



## Peacock88 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. The species profile says they are mildly aggro so I wasn't sure. I think they will work in my setup. Will a species of lab be ok here? I was thinkin textiles.


----------



## kbuntu (Aug 25, 2008)

I was looking for this fish for a long time but couldn't find them anywhere. 
The only picture I found online is from aquariumshop.ca and they didn't have them in stock when I contacted them. I should add, they've told me they won't get or sell any of the Tropheops specie at all any more because of aggression. Here is the pic:









I've ended up with Tropheops Red Cheek Chizamulu which are similar and available at several online stores.










Good luck. PM me if you find the Aurora's


----------



## sarab (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a male aurora and he's about 5" long, I don't think he'll grow anymore but he's very territorial. I just have a small tank (27 gallons). 
I recently bought two females and hoped to breed, so far all he's done is chase them around. The two females have also developed their pecking order so I'm guessing that the chasing will stop soon.
They really are nice looking fish, and very fast swimmers!


----------

